
NOAA upgrades the U.S. global weather forecast model - mturmon
https://www.noaa.gov/media-release/noaa-upgrades-us-global-weather-forecast-model
======
pmontra
This is about the American vs European weather model

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/marshallshepherd/2019/02/14/eur...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/marshallshepherd/2019/02/14/euro-
vs-gfs-weather-model-wars-take-a-new-turn-in-march/#1c774f576c2b)

